# SALT FORK Weds. Jan 3rd!!



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Looks like a few of us are hitting cabin bay tomorrow.. anybody want to go? Warmest day of the week! Has anyone been over there lately? Any reports?


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Nobody responded on several sites so we went to a different place on The Fork. Spudded out at the N Salem Ramp. Pretty much all 4" of clear. Coupla pressure cracks we went around. Drilled a lot of holes, tried from near shore in 7 FOW to almost 20 FOW. WAVEWARRIER killed the channel cats on a vibe. We caught white bass and crappie also. Great day to be out with old friends, met 2 new ones. We had 1 ice virgin who caught his first fish thru the ice, a largemouth!! Won't hit that area again, cabin bay has a lot more channel/structure.


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

I_WALL_I, 
I was waiting to hear how you did. I plan on trying cabin bay soon. I always did good on the Saugeye and some nice Crappie right out in front of the cabin docks/launch. Was hoping the ice was thicker.. Seem's to me fish hung around that little cove spot. There's a hump/bar 40'/50' past end of docks. Notice the culvert feeds in the corner from parking lot.


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Dragline- cabin bay should have a lot more ice than that main lake area we fished.. I'm going over Sunday to hit cabin bay... the weather changing should have 'em on fire. WAVEWARRIER is talking about walking off morning glory and trekking to the far corner. I'm gonna stay in cabin bay... let me know if you're going! Jeff


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Jeff, You know the old creek channel makes a big 90 degree turn and is 38' deep straight out from the cabin launch ramp right. ?? That's why the shallow hump in front of the docks seem to be a (rise up to eat spot). Good luck,, see you out there


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

That area has a lot of my vibees!! I'll be over by 930ish... my one friend will be over there early since he has to work at 3. FISH ON!!


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

I would love to be able to set up my shanty and tie it down for a few days. Then set out a dozen tip-ups in a pattern and have some fun. I don't know if Saltfork will allow you to leave a shanty on the ice. The Ohio Fishing Law's say you only need to place a information tag on the side of your shanty to leave it place for a few days. ( rules are written for this)

I've had Saltfork rangers try to run me off the ice several times in the past because Mr. Hal (Boss) told them to chase people off the ice. (((((NOT SAFE)))).. It would be nice for a guy to have a shanty set up he could just get in for a few days and come and go as he had time to ice fish.

I would trust that no one would damage or steal the shanty, and that's on me if it happened.
Hard to find a place to leave a shanty and think it's safe anymore.


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

I hit N Salem ramp with another OGF member yesterday. We didn't slam them, but many fish on the screen and had a mixed bag of cats, crappie, white bass, gills and perch. We didn't find the aggressive schools of crappie or gills we hoped to, but still a fun day nonetheless. Maybe all those cats swimming around had the smaller fish in hiding...


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

We went to Morning Glory and fished the main lake. Walked across to our normal spot that we fish from the boat. We drilled a lot of holes, got into the cats like crazy! Got a coupla eye, biggest was around 4.5 lbs. in 17 FOW on a firetiger vibe. Walked miles, never found a crappie or ******. From now on, cabin bay it is, at my age I don't want to walk that far!


----------



## Big Oil (Sep 19, 2014)

How thick was the ice out from mornings no glory?


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Hey Big Oil, we drilled 7-8 in. all over by the dam. near shore on the far side (shade) 8-9. Too much walking for me! Always wanted to, its off the bucket list! ( We stayed away from the overflow area)


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Hey BrianSipe! Did you go to the right or left at the ramp? We went right. Cabin Bay will be next!


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

We were to the left of the ramp if you were facing it from the water, over some structure, 17 fow. If I wasn’t too lazy to put on a slip bobber, I would have probably caught a few more. Ice was anywhere from 5.5 to about 8 inches


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

Nice thing is you didn’t have to walk far at all. If you want any details, shoot me a PM. As much as you fish there, you probably know what area we were targeting.


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Ya- trees in that area have produced a lot of crappie from the boat over the years!!


----------



## anglerNpurgatory (Jun 17, 2010)

Hit the cabin bay one last time yesterday evening. Ice was turning to honeycomb fast and the water on top was draining into my holes in a steady stream. Managed a few fish suspended out in the channel. Heard a turkey gobbling up on top of the hill and a bald eagle screaming, made for an enjoyable afternoon.


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

We were there on Saturday. Fished right off the ramp a ways. Caught the usual mixed bag, saugeye, channels like crazy, white bass and crappie. Most were caught at the edges of the channel, vibe was the ticket!! Live minnows on spoons and tip-ups were skunked. Saw an adult eagle flying around, nice day!!


----------



## Luckdogg08 (Sep 7, 2012)

How thick is the ice trying to go this weekend


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Sorry- haven't been this week... anyone else?


----------

